# Jazz in Dubai?



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

Moving to Dubai tomorrow I'm wondering if there are any places with good, live music in the city. I think I can safely give up on classical (although if anybody has any tips that'd be welcome too!) after reading on the web about the state of local orchestras, but maybe at least there are some jazz places worth visiting? Assuming they are not secluded bars on top of 5* hotels where a drink costs you half the average salary 

Any tips, recommendations? Are there any jazz concerts throughout the year? I'm not really into clubbing, so have to find something to do in the evenings 

Having lived in Malaysia for the last 4 years I know that in general any place eastwards from Europe will have a much poorer cultural life (until you reach the Far East where things get better), but maybe there is some hope?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Blue Bar, Dubai Jazz Festival (although that's become a little debatable in my opinion). Have a look at Time Out.


----------



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

I know I can look at Time Out, but I want to read more first hand experiences 
The DJF lineup was a bit of a farse - not sure what jazz are they talking about there.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Pizza Express in JLT surprisingly enough.

[email protected] Express in Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com

A friend has been a few times and says it's a great night out and licensed too.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Cravin' Cajun in Novotel Barsha.


----------



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

Mr Rossi said:


> Pizza Express in JLT surprisingly enough.
> 
> [email protected] Express in Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com
> 
> A friend has been a few times and says it's a great night out and licensed too.


Thanks for that! I will be living in or near JLT so that's a great find


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, have they finally gotten licensed there? I quite like the ambiance. Plus, Entertainer vouchers! Shame about the traffic though!


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Traffic hasn't been a problem the last 2 times I went (lunch-time and early evening, in the past 2-3 weeks).


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Pizza Express in JLT surprisingly enough.
> 
> [email protected] Express in Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Dubai - Restaurant Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com
> 
> A friend has been a few times and says it's a great night out and licensed too.


I was going to say this place although I have never been there for the Jazz just pizza and drinks :lol:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Jones the grocer has jazz nights too! (Just had lunch there)


----------



## sonny2323 (Dec 21, 2013)

Is that the only jazz place in dubai?


----------



## JasonJazzAndSailing (May 11, 2014)

Hi Folks, does anyone know if there is an amateur symphony orchestra, concert band or jazz band out there please? I'm a trumpet player (County Youth Orchestra/Jazz Orchestra some years ago) and would like to play and meet people too. Any hints please?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

JasonJazzAndSailing said:


> Hi Folks, does anyone know if there is an amateur symphony orchestra, concert band or jazz band out there please? I'm a trumpet player (County Youth Orchestra/Jazz Orchestra some years ago) and would like to play and meet people too. Any hints please?


Check out The Fridge Dubai - Mission, Vision and History of the booking agency. . You might be able to connect with other musicians there. Have you checked out the music groups in Meetup?


----------

